
Phone serves 400 ads per hour – Blockada adblocker beats them all - rajeshmr
https://raymii.org/s/blog/My_phone_serves_me_400_ads_per_hour_blokada_blocks_beats_them_all.html
======
navjack27
Most of that is probably analytics and not ad tracking

~~~
rajeshmr
Analytics for ?

